# Orbit 360 Gravel - Tourberichte



## scylla (26. Juni 2022)

Angeregt von den Tourberichten von @Martina H. und @lucie  bin ich auf die Orbit 360 Gravelserie aufmerksam geworden. Nun möchte ich wie versprochen auch mal einen Bericht "zurückgeben", und mache hier den Start mit meiner speziellen (abgewandelten) Version des "Eleven Earth" Orbits zwischen Neunkirchen und Heidelberg im Odenwald . Vielleicht inspieriert es ja jemanden, das auch zu tun. Mir hat die erste Runde jedenfalls sehr gut gefallen, und vermutlich wird es nicht die letzte sein. 
Und vielleicht hat es ja auch jemand anders schon "getan" und möchte sich hier mit einem Tourenbericht oder ein paar kleinen Foto-Impressionen anschließen?


----------



## Aninaj (26. Juni 2022)

Jetzt wird’s spannend 😎

Vielleicht wäre es aber gut, noch ein LO vor den Thread Titel zu setzen. Könnte sonst, schneller als wir gucken können, gekapert werden.

Ich habe (leider) bisher noch keinen Orbit bezwungen, aber es stehen ein paar auf der Liste, vielleicht erhöht der Thread ja die Prio etwas, so dass ich auch bald berichten kann 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2022)

Vorab muss ich mich für die Fotoqualität entschuldigen. Da an dem Tag ganz klar "einfach fahren" im Vordergrund stand, hab ich mir schlichtweg eine Gopro an den Lenker gebunden und manchmal kurz aufs Knöpfchen gedrückt... mehr Aufwand wollte ich mir nicht machen. Eigentlich wollte ich jeden Weg mal kurz dokumentieren (das sind ganz schön viele auf einer abwechslungsreichen >200km langen Runde), aber zu Ende war der Akku nicht mehr besonders voll, meine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne nicht mehr besonders groß, und es sind ein paar Wegabschnitte untern Tisch gefallen. Für einen Tour-Eindruck sollte es aber trotzdem reichen denke ich. Wem das nicht reicht, der muss es wohl einfach selber fahren um scharfe Livebilder auf die Netzhaut zu bekommen 

Mein Einstieg in die Runde ist Neunkirchen.
Gemütlich auf einem Asphaltsträßchen geht es im ersten Tageslicht hoch auf den Höhenrücken.




Kurz vor dem ersten Tagesziel, dem Kaiserturm auf der Neunkircher Höhe, gibt es auch den ersten kleinen Trail des Tages




und da ist er schon, der Kaiserturm, eigentlich ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel mit Bewirtung im Turm, aber um halb sechs Uhr Morgens verwaist und menschenleer




Bergab wähle ich eine andere Variante als die Originalroute, die über Pisten und Straßen nach Reichelsheim runter führt.

Über idyllische Wiesen, die ich mir mit tiefenentspannten Hasen und Rehen teile...




....geht es in einen schönen angelegten Downhilltrail zur Burgruine Rodenstein. Leider kommt die Kamera nicht mit dem spärlichen ersten Tageslicht klar . Mit einem Standard-Gravel kommt man da auch runter (auch schon gemacht) es ist allerdings stellenweise etwas sketchy. Mit einem Monstergravel oder Mtb macht es mehr Spaß. Wer Slicks am Rad hat lässt es besser bleiben und folgt der Originalroute.





Etwas gespenstisch taucht die Ruine im Morgengrauen aus dem Wald auf




Am Hofgut Rodenstein unterhalb der Ruine treffe ich auf ein Minimal-Sträßchen und jage den ersten Frühaufsteher in seiner Blechkiste hinab nach Reichelsheim




Hier könnte ich wieder auf die Originalroute einsteigen, aber der Radweg neben der Hauptstraße gefällt mir besser. Odenwald-Bauernhof-Idyll:




Wieder vereint mit dem Originaltrack geht es im Ostertal zunächst asphaltiert und idyllisch wieder bergan




Sobald der Track auf eine gemütliche Uphillpiste einbiegt, habe ich aber wieder andere Ideen. Zur Dehnbuche, dem Ziel des Anstiegs, gibt es auch einen Wanderweg. Der fängt gleich mal zeckig steil an ...



... aber glücklicher Weise lassen die Steigungs-Prozente schneller wieder nach, als man sich für die Idee verfluchen kann, und der Rest des Uphills gestaltet sich gemütlicher auf einem hübschen kleinen Singletrail.



Mit einer echten Road-Übersetzung wird man evtl ein paar Meter am Anfang schieben müssen, aber auch dann finde ich die Wanderwegs-Variante nett und empfehlenswert.

Ab der Dehnbuche geht es auf dem Original-Track über eine Mischung von Pisten und zu Trails verfallenen Harvester-Spuren gefühlt ewig über einen netten Höhenrücken am Lärmfeuer. Die tiefstehende Sonne genehmigt mir, sogar auch mal aufs Bild zu dürfen




Da oben im goldenen Sonnenlicht gefällt es mir so gut, dass ich noch ein wenig oben bleibe, nachdem der Originaltrack bereits auf einer Asphaltpiste gen Talboden abgebogen ist.




Bergab geht es für mich dann erst am Niebelungen-Brunnen. Die Hoffnung war, hier Wasser nachtanken zu können. Leider ist keines auffindbar. Egal, der nächste Brunnen ist nicht so weit, das schaff ich auch noch.

Im Talboden wieder vereint mit dem Track sind erst mal ein paar Meter Hauptstraße angesagt. Man könnte sie gänzlich vermeiden zum Preis von ein paar Bodenwellen, aber frühmorgens auf der gänzlich leeren Straße erscheint mir das reichlich sinnlos, und so genieße ich es, leicht bergab mit 50 Sachen über den Asphalt zu fliegen




Am Eisenbahn-Viadukt von Hetzbach ist die schöne Schussfahrt zu Ende. Äh... gesperrt?
Egal. Der frühe Vogel fängt den frischen Teer. Die Bauarbeiter sind eh noch nicht wach, also Absperrung umrundet und durch.




Hinter Hetzbach fängt eines meiner Rennrad-Lieblings-Sträßchen an. Idyllisch mit angenehmer Steigung geht es hier bergan nach Bullau. Auch auf der Orbit Runde darf ich hier entspannt hochrollen. Ganz schön neblig auf einmal, scheinbar hat es einen Tag vorher hier ordentlich geregnet, und schon um halb sieben Uhr morgens ist es so warm, dass alles verdampft und in der Luft hängt.




Der Nebel sorgt aber auch für ein paar schöne Sonnenstrahlen durch die Bäume. Einfach hübsch. In natura natürlich viel besser als auf Kamera.







In der Mitte des Uphills kann ich am Königs-Brunnen dann auch endlich Wasser nachtanken. Besser ist das. Dank 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit schwitze ich jetzt schon wie ein Schwein.




Auf der Höhe vor Bullau fällt mir dann wieder eine Extra-Tour ein. Am Bullauer Bild vorbei gibt es doch auch einen Trail runter nach Bullau-Eutersgrund. Na klar, den nehm ich.
Anfänglich ist es ein richtig uriges Wurzelpfädchen durch den dichten Wald, gefällt mir prima.




Leider liegen aber auch 1-2-3-4... Bäume quer, und der Pfad wird nach unten immer verwachsener. Außerdem sind die dicht in den Weg hängenden Zweige klatschnass vom Regen der letzten Nacht und ich ziemlich schnell ebenso. Auf halbem Weg hab ich dann die Faxen dicke und quere raus zu einem kleinen Asphaltsträßchen. Eigentlich könnte ich hier auch runter rollen. Aber ich liege gut in der Zeit, also kurbel ich einfach wieder hoch nach Bullau und such mir den Originaltrack. Der führt über ein kleines Ortssträßchen bergab in den verschlafenen Weiler Eutersgrund. Schon wieder: einfach hübsch hier.




Jetzt einfach das Tal runter rollen möchte ich aber nicht. So suche ich mir schon wieder eine Extratour. Nach ein paar kleinen Wegfindungs-Schwierigkeiten (der Wanderweg führt quer über eine frisch gemähte Wiese, auf der keine Spur und keine Markierung zu sehen ist), finde ich letztendlich dem GPS-Pfeil folgend ein Törchen mit Wandermarkierung, das mir Durchgang durch einen Wildzaun verschafft. 10hm muss ich erst mal schieben, zu steil und zu glitschig ist das Pfädchen. Bald schon bin ich aber auf einer etwas verwachsenen Piste mit angenehmer Steigung ...




... die mich zu der Limes-Höhenstraße zwischen Würzberg und Hesselbach bringt. Gut investierte 100 Höhenmeter, denn hier oben ist es in den Morgenstunden wunderschön leer. Normalerweise ist das hübsche Sträßchen ziemlich Motorrad-Verseucht, und so genieße ich es schon wieder, den Asphalt gänzlich für mich allein zu haben und lasse fliegen




Als zweite Belohnung darf ich hinter Hesselbach in einen flowigen idealen Gravel-Trail ...




... runter nach Badisch-Schöllbach abbiegen.




Hier treffe ich wieder auf den Originaltack und darf die restlichen Tiefenmeter nach Kailbach auf angenehmem, teils asphaltiertem und teils geschottertem Radweg vernichten, bevor es in den nächsten langen Uphill geht.




... weiter geht es im nächsten Post (morgen)


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es aber gut, noch ein LO vor den Thread Titel zu setzen. Könnte sonst, schneller als wir gucken können, gekapert werden.



Fänd ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht schlimm, meinetwegen können hier gerne Menschen jeden Geschlechts mitspielen 




Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich habe (leider) bisher noch keinen Orbit bezwungen, aber es stehen ein paar auf der Liste, vielleicht erhöht der Thread ja die Prio etwas, so dass ich auch bald berichten kann



Genau jetzt (aber nicht mehr lang) sind die Tage schön lang und man kann entspannt große Runden fahren ohne jeden Stress mit Licht. Just sayin


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2022)

- wilkommen beim Orbit, obwohl: mit Deinen Änderungen isset ja keiner mehr  Sieht nach einer tollen Runde aus, die man gut (mit Übernachtung  ) fahren kann. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - wilkommen beim Orbit, obwohl: mit Deinen Änderungen isset ja keiner mehr



Ich sagte ja schon, dass ich furchtbar schlecht im Nachfahren von fremden GPS-Pfeilen bin 🤭. Dennoch hab ich mich in recht engem Umkreis zur Originalroute gehalten und war auch zu gut 50% tatsächlich auf der "richtigen" Route, daher ist es für mich trotzdem ein Orbit. Ein Orbit "Trails XL" halt...


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> furchtbar schlecht im Nachfahren


...gut, wenn man seine Grenzen kennt


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2022)

Zwischen Kailbach und Mülben folge ich für ein langes Stück dem Originaltrack.
Das nächste Etappenziel ist der Salzlackenkopf. Dorthin führt ein langer Pistenuphill. Das ziiiieht sich ganz schön, so in Trance gekurbelt vergesse ich dann auch das Kameraknöpfchen. Egal, zu sehen gäbe es eh nicht viel. Immerhin hat die Piste eine effiziente aber nie zu arge Steigung und ist schön schattig im Wald. Oben wird dann einmal der etwas nichtssagende Gipfel des Salzlackenkopfs umrundet. Das Highlight ist eine dicht mit Blüten bewachsene Lichtung. So viele Fingerhüte pro Quadratmeter hab ich noch nie gesehen!




Zecken gibts aber auch einige auf der mit hohem Gras überwachsenen Gipfelumrundungs-Piste




Schließlich wird man vom Wald auf eine landwirtschaftliche Fläche ausgespuckt und kann ohne großen Aufwand gleich den nächsten "Gipfel" namens Hart einsammeln, markiert durch einen Funkturm.




Eine kleine Zwischenabfahrt zum Raisenbacher Grund verspricht Abwechslung. Leider ist das kurze Trailstück auf der Karte dann doch nur eine breite Piste, eben mit Waldbodenunterlage.




Erneut geht es über grasig überwachsene Pisten auf die Höhe bis zum Ort Mülben




Hier geht der Track auf geradem Weg durch verschlafene Ortschaften zum Katzenbuckel. Ich brauche nach den vielen Ziehstücken aber dringend ein wenig Abwechslung und so umfahre ich die Ortschaften auf Wandermarkierungen. Das Highlight ist der Katzenpfad, ein urig verwunschenes Wurzelpfädchen... 



... das leider viel zu schnell wieder vorbei ist und mich auf ein gnadenlos steiles Sträßchen hoch nach Waldkatzenbach ausspuckt




Auch der Rest des Uphills zum Katzenbuckel ist genauso gnadenlos steil. In der unglaublich dampfigen und bereits ziemlich warmen Luft am Morgen wahrlich kein besonderes Vergnügen. Ich bin aber auch selber schuld, der Track würde auf gemütlicher Piste den Gipfel umrunden. Aber Gipfelturm dafür auslassen? Nee das kommt nicht in die Tüte!
Nachdem ich zum Schluss mit Rad in der Hand noch ein paar Treppenstufen zum Gipfelplateau hochgestiegen bin, gibt es erst mal eine wohlverdiente längere Pause an einem schattigen Rastplatz.




Bergab gibt es einen lieblichen Waldtrail...



... der zu meinem Glück an der Quelle neben der Freya-Hütte vorbei kommt, wo ich meine schon wieder arg dezimierten Wasservorräte auffrischen kann. Auch der Orbit Track macht mit und nimmt hier ein kleines Stück Trail unter die Reifen.

Weiter bergab geht es dann erst mal auf Pisten an gleich zwei Burgruinen vorbei. Von der ersten namens Emichsburg gibt es allerdings außer ein paar Steinhäufen nichts mehr zu sehen. Wesentlich schöner ist dann die zweite, die Burgruine Eberbach




Hinter der Ruine führt ein schnuckliges Graveltrailchen in vielen kleinen Kehren runter nach Eberbach. Es wäre eine Sünde, das nicht mitzunehmen




Zum Finale kann die Straße auf einem Hoppeltreppen-Fußweg durch die Häuser abgekürzt werden




Unten im Ort ist es dann für ein kurzes Stück nicht zu vermeiden, sich in den Verkehr einzureihen. Ich nutze die Vorzüge der Zivilistion, um bei einem Bäcker mein Hipbag mit allerlei leckeren Stückchen vollzustopfen, bevor ich den Neckar nach Süden überquere


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2022)

Auf der anderen Neckarseite führt ein gemütlicher Radweg immer am Ufer entlang



und ich habe Glück, dass bei dem dampfigen Wetter immer noch kaum jemand unterwegs ist. Das rollt ganz vorzüglich und die Kilometer purzeln wie von Zauberhand.
Nach einiger Zeit biegt der Track nach links ab und pistelt sich auf die wiesigen Höhenlagen bei Moosbrunn, um dort die Neckarschleifen abzuschneiden. Die Gegend kenne ich bereits ausgiebig vom Rennradfahren. Außerdem hab ich keine Lust auf freiem Feld in der gnadenlosen Sonne zu verschmoren, also bleibe ich noch ein Weilchen unten auf meinem gemütlichen schattigen Radweg. Auf Höhe von Hirschhorn klettere ich dann doch ein Stück bergan, um den Track am Schnepfenlochbrunnen kurz wiederzufinden, wo eiskaltes leckeres Quellwasser lockt, nur um erfrischt und gewässert gleich wieder zum Neckar runter zu rollen.
Den Dilsberg umrunde ich immer im schattigen kühlen Wald auf pistigen Pisten, pistigen Trails, trailigen Pisten und trailigen Trails




Gegenüber mit feinem Blick auf die Veste Dilsberg lockt schon wieder ein Brunnen mit frischem kaltem Nass. Mein Wasserverbrauch ist ebenso horrend wie die Luftfeuchtigkeit und Hitze.




Am Tillystein wird die Steigung dann kurz zapfig



Erst kann ich es noch hochpressen, aber dann wird es zu arg und ich muss einen Abschnitt schieben.

Die Abfahrt auf der neckargemünder Seite ist dann sehr flowig und deutlich flacher.



Eigentlich müsste man es ja andersrum fahren, aber das passt nicht in die Runde. Daher ist es schon ok so.

Die Zivilisation von Nackargemünd umrunde ich immer oberhalb der Häuser auf gemütlichen Pisten und Fußwegchen ...




... und pistele mich immer im Schatten des Waldrandes vor bis Wiesenbach...



... wo ich endlich den Orbit Track wieder treffe und diesem hoch zum Hausberg von Heidelberg, dem Königsstuhl, folge.

Ein launig angelegter Radweg schlängelt sich vorbei am Verkehr durch kleine Ortschaften, durch Unterführungstunnels...



(interessanter Effekt hierbei: man fährt auf einem Gitterrost über das glitzernde Wasser im Kanal unter dem Radweg, wenn man zu genau auf den Boden schaut kann einem schwummrig werden)

... über Fußgängerbrückchen...




... zu schönen Rastpätzen, die zu einer Pause einladen...




... über schattige Pisten ...




... vorbei an blumigen Gärten...




... über sengend heiße Wiesenpfade...




... zu einem hübschen Monument im Wald, der Possetslust




Im letzten Teil des Anstiegs wird es nochmal ein wenig steil...




... bevor man bei der Leopoldsteinhütte die Endhöhe fast erreicht hat und gemütlich zum Gipfel ausrollen kann




Das Gipfelaussichts-Plateau ist mir dann deutlich zu voll. Reisebus nach Reisebus quescht sich über den Parkplatz und spuckt gefühlte Tausendschaften an sonnenbebrillten und sich Luft zufächelnden Ausflugstouristen aus. Ich genehmige mir nur kurz am Kiosk eine kalte Limo, dann nichts wie weg hier.

Freilich lasse ich die Piste vom Orbit Track links liegen und such mir einen feinen Graveltrail. Der ganze Hang ist voller Pfädchen, wäre ja zu schade sonst.
Als ich gerade in den Wald einbiegen möchte, werde ich direkt von einem vorbeilaufenden Ausfüger angemeckert: "Des isch aber net für Maundebaiks!". Na toll, sowas hatte ich befürchtet, Baden-Württemberg und Hotspot  Bevor ich reagieren kann hält er nochmal kurz inne, schaut mein Rad genauer an und meint dann "Ai des isch jo gar koi Maundebaik. Ai des isch ja toll. No dann viel Schpaß!" Puh, da hab ich ja grad nochmal Glück gehabt und es kann losgehen 

Kaum 50m hinter der Aussichtsplattform wird es wieder gähnend leer im Wald. Heute möchte wohl niemand mehr als 50m laufen. Kann ich verstehen, rollen ist sowieso besser. Anfangs ist mein Trail zwar breit aber etwas ruppig




der Federgabel sei gedankt fährt sich das trotzdem ganz fuffig



Mit Starrgabel hätte man hier einiges mehr zu tun.

Nach einem minimalen Gegenanstieg wird mein Pfad dann schmaler und sanfter und zieht sich in lieblichen Schwüngen gen Tal




Zum Schluss ist er sogar asphaltiert




Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wegwahl, flowig, hübsch, nicht zu schwer, ideal für eine lange Graveltour.

In Heidelberg muss ich mich dann kurz durch den dichten Verkehr der sengend heißen Innenstadt kämpfen um den Neckar wieder gen Norden zu überqueren. Immerhin gibt es gut ausgebaute breite Radspuren und extra Radampeln neben der Autostraße. Trotzdem heute nicht my cup of tea, meine eigentlich geplante Eiskaffee Pause fällt aus, keinerlei Lust, und ich bin heilfroh, als ich Zivilisation und Verkehr auf schnellstem Weg wieder hinter mir lassen kann.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2022)

Anstatt wie vom Orbit Track vorgeschlagen die Haupstraße am Neckar entlang zu rollen, biege ich direkt hinter der Neckarbrücke in den Philosophenweg ein. Besser ist das eh, man ist schneller vom Verkehr weg und flacher ist es auch noch. Und wenn ich schonmal hier bin muss ich ja auch nachschauen, ob es mein altes Uni-Institut noch gibt. In den Philosophengärten oberhalb der Häuser ist es mir dann endlich leer genug, um meine Pause nachzuholen. Halt ohne Eiskaffee aber ich hab ja noch leckeres Backwerk im Gepäck.
Hier bei wunderschönem Ausblick auf Altstadt, Schloss und Palmen könnte man sich fast in der Toskana wähnen




Der darauffolgende lange Pistenanstieg zum weißen Stein ist dann wieder von der Sorte "Uah, das ziiiiieht sich 😖" Endlich oben:



Zum Glück hat die Wirtschaft oben geöffnet, mein Wasser ist nämlich schon wieder leer.
Auf der Höhe gibt es danach erst mal wieder ein flottes Rollstück über schmalen Asphalt und breiten Schotter...



...bis zum nächsten Aussichtsturm am Schriesheimer Kopf...



... mit kurzer Zwischenabfahrt nach Wilhelmsfeld




Ab hier mache ich wieder mein eigenes Ding. Der Orbit Track biegt nach rechts ab um im direkten Weg zur Stiefelhöhe zu führen. Ich biege am Kohlhof nach links ab, um mir nach einem kleinen Intermezzo auf asphaltierten Feldwegen ...




... ein Trailchen zum Eichelberg zu suchen.




Was launig wellig beginnt, wird auf den letzten Metern hoch zum Eichelbergturm zu steil, und ich muss ein paar Meter schieben




Die Abfahrt belohnt für die Mühen mit ein paar durchaus technischen Passagen und rutschig-sandiger Steilheit




Nach einem kleinen ebenfalls trailigen Zwischenuphill...



... stoße ich dann vor dem angepeilten letzten Trailstück (gebaut) auf ein böses Schild "Radfahren verboten". Wahrscheinlich würde ich sowieso keiner Seele begegnen, aber trotzdem: keine Lust auf Stress mit granteligen Anwohnern, also lass ich es einfach bleiben und rolle statt dessen auf einer steilen Piste runter nach Steinklingen. Satz mit X. Halb so schlimm, der erste Teil war nett und ausgelassen hab ich sowieso nur noch 50 Höhenmeter.

Auf steilen Pisten, und Sträßchen arbeite ich mich zurück in Richtung Orbit Track, den ich in der Hälfte des Uphills zur Stiefelhöhe wieder treffe. Die Piste in ihrem aktuellen Zustand ist wahrlich kein Wunderwerk der Fahrbarkeit. Frisch aufgeschottert und komplett unverdichtet sinke ich teilweise reifenhoch in einem losen Gemisch aus Sand, Splitt und Kieselsteinen ein und bin froh über meine breiten Mountainbike-Reifen. Mit einem schmalbereiften Gravel müsste ich hier wohl ein längeres Stück schieben, so ist es nur sackanstrengend aber gerade noch pedalierbar. Bis die letzten unchristich steilen 20 Höhenmeter bis zum Gipfelstein der Stiefelhöhe mich dann doch noch aus dem Sattel zwingen. Vor lauter Geschnaufe hab ich keinen Nerv für den Kameraknopf um meine Malaise zu dokumentieren. Geschafft!




Weiter geht es deutlich angenehmer über den Höhenrücken auf zum Quasi-Trail zugewachsenen Harvesterpisten...



... und gut (verdichtet) geschotterten, breiten Pisten nach Siedelsbunn, auf Nebenstraßen durchs Wohngebiet, und weiter auf breiten Pisten, um nach kurzem Zwischenanstieg den nächsten Gipfel, das (den? die?) Stillfüssel, einzusammeln. Da oben gibt es außer Windrädern nicht viel zu sehen und ist etwas nichtssagend, also spar ich mir auch hier den Kameraknopf und such mir wieder einen Extratrail.

Da runter geht's nach Korsika



Na gut, nachdem ich heute schon in der Toskana war, warum nicht? So einen Sprung ins kühle Mittemeer könnte ich heute auch vertragen 

Nach einem ziemlich gemüsigen Beginn, der mir den ein oder anderen Fluch entlockt, da ich mich teilweise nur auf Gefühl im Schritt-Tempo runter stochern kann, weil ich unter dem Kraut die durchaus vorhandenen Steine und Wurzeln nicht sehe, während mich zeitgleich Brennesseln brennen, Brombeeren kratzen und Zecken beißen...




... mutiert mein Trailchen dann doch noch zu einem (unkrautfreien) süßen Kehrentrail, der mir äußerst gut gefällt. Mjamm.




... und endet zwar leider doch nicht am Mittemeerstrand, aber immerhin idyllisch an einem Bach




Das hat sich dann doch noch gelohnt.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2022)

Nun habe ich mich mit meinem Trail-Experiment ein gutes Stück zu tief ins falsche Tal befördert. Talaufwärts gibt es aber einen fluffig schattigen Radweg immer entang des Ulfenbach-Tals. Sieht gut aus und rollt genauso gut, also halb so wild.




In Wald-Michelbach finde ich den Orbit Track wieder, dem ich nach kurzem Verpflegungs-Stop im Ort zur Tromm folge.
Erst auf asphaltiertem Radweg, dann auf einem mit Kunst gesäumten Schotterweg ...



... geht es durchaus abwechslungsreich über einen langen Höhenrücken...



... bergan zur Tromm, wo der neue Aussichtsturm immer noch eine Baustelle ist.




Der Orbit Track umfährt die erste Häfte der Tromm-Abfahrt auf Piste. Mit einem Standard-Gravel und ggf Slick-Reifen darauf ist das auch duchaus angebracht. Ich bin ja anständig bereift und befedergabelt unterwegs, also gönne ich mir den Tromm-Trail von oben ab. Durchaus nicht ganz untechnisch und ein wenig verblockt (für Monstergravel-Verhältnisse) geht es bergab im wunderschön goldenen Abendsonnenlicht




Das "Achtung" Schild auf der Mtb-Ausschilderung darf man an dieser Stelle getrost ernst nehmen, sofern man nicht mit einem dicken Enduro unterwegs ist, denn das nächste Stück wird durchaus steil und ziemlich rutschig...




... aber nicht lange und es wird ein wunderbar fluffiger Flowtrail daraus




Ab hier steigt dann auch der Orbit Track auf den Trail ein




Das Trailchen rollt so spaßig gen Tal, dass ich nicht wie eigentlich angedacht auf halbem Weg wieder zum Fahrenbacher Kopf abbiege, sondern es ganz zu Ende fahre. Das bringt mir zwar gut 200hm extra ein, aber lohnt sich.
Der Orbit quert im Tal zwischen Rimbach und Fahenbach. Mir heute zu heiß und zu straßig, auch um sechs Uhr abends hat es immer noch 30° und der Asphalt glüht. So nehme ich mir die nächste Mtb-Strecke wieder hoch, um in Schussfahrt zwar recht wald-und wiesenpistig aber gut abgekühlt von oben nach Fahrenbach zu kommen.




Der Anstieg zum Krehberg erfolgt dann idyllisch (und leider viel zu heiß) auf Pisten und nahezu verkehrsfreien Sträßchen über offene Wiesen. Das lässt sich auch nicht ändern, Wald gäbe es nur mit riesengroßem Umweg. Eigentlich sowieso ein wunderschöner Anstieg, aber heute ein bisschen Quälerei, da ich mir das letzte Viertel meiner Wasserflasche schluckweise einteilen muss. Ein letzter Brunnen oder sonstige Verpflegungsmöglichkeit täte hier gut! Wäre ich cleverer gewesen hätte ich mir mit kurzem Umweg nach Fürth nochmal an einer Tankstelle was zu Trinken gekauft. War ich aber nicht.
Endlich geschafft, im trailigen Schlussanstieg durch den kühlen Wald wird es besser




... und schon ist der letzte Gipfel der Tour mit der Mathildenruhe am Krehberg  in Sicht.




Jetzt muss ich nur noch möglichst viel Höhe halten und nach Neunkirchen zurück. Wellig durch Odenwälder Weideidylle ...



... mit kurzer Schussfahrt auf der leeren Landstraße...



... den Track nochmal auf einem kleinen Trailchen abschneiden...



... über asphaltierte Radwege in der goldenen Abendsonne...



... mit einer letzten Rast bei schönem Blick auf die Neunkircher Höhe...




... und schon ist es geschafft und die Kirche von Neunkirchen spickt hinter den Bäumen hervor.




Der letzte Teil ging dann doch noch fluffig wie's Brezen Backen.

Insgesamt ein rundum gelungener Tag, das würde ich jederzeit wieder machen!
Ich habe neue Ecken in eigentich altbekannten Heimatgegenden erkundet, bin zu Plätzen gefahren die mir normalerweise nie einfallen würden, bin ganz schön weit rumgekommen, hab ein paar hübsche Trails und ein paar ätzende Uphills unter die Stollen genommen, alles abgeritten was ich mir vorgenommen habe, hatte (meistens) genügend zu Essen und zu Trinken auf dem Weg, hatte dank der langen Tage genügend Zeit für Pausen und keinen Stress unterwegs, und bin trotz vorhergesagter Gewitterneigung nicht nass geworden.

Die Original-Runde "Eleven Earth" gibt es hier: https://www.komoot.de/tour/334120798
Und zu guter Letzt gibt's hier noch den Track meiner Orbit-Varianten-Tour, falls es jemand nachmachen möchte. Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (27. Juni 2022)

Bissle Verrückt ist du ja schon - 223 km mit über 5.500hm… wie lange warst du da jetzt unterwegs? Für mich definitiv ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit das an einem Tag zu fahren. Daher Respekt für diese Aktion!


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2022)

In Neunkirchen los bin ich zu Sonnenaufgang, also halb sechs Uhr morgens. Wieder zurück in Neunkirchen war ich um halb neun abends. Also in Summe 15 Stunden unterwegs.
Grob hatte ich für alles zusammen mit Pausen, Pipi- und Verpflegungs-Stops ein Minimum von 15km pro Stunde angepeilt und mir ein paar Eckpunkte zurechtgelegt, wo ich wann ungefähr sein wollte um entspannt durchzukommen. Das hat auch ziemlich gut gepasst. Anfangs war ich dank vielen schnellen Asphaltstücken deutlich über meinem angepeilten Schnitt, und konnte das dann zu Ende wo es trailiger, experimenteller und immer heißer wurde, dann stückchenweise abbummeln. Zur Not hätte ich auch immer auf dem Original-Track abkürzen können, da die meisten Extras (zumindest höhenmetertechnisch) in der zweiten Hälfte der Runde kamen.
Nachdem ich am Weißen Stein gemerkt habe, dass ich super in der Zeit liege und noch den halben Tag bis nach Hause zur Verfügung habe, hab ich dann auch schlimm zu bummeln angefangen.

Die original Orbit Runde dürfte eh einiges lässiger sein, dort kann man bergab das meiste auf guten Pisten oder gar Asphalt flitzen, somit muss man auch bergauf viel weniger Geschwindigkeit gut machen. Ich würde ja sagen: einfach machen, alles weitere ergibt sich. Weißt du ja eh 
Und am Ende ist es ganz egal ob an ein- zwei oder drei Tagen, mit oder ohne Trails, oder gar mit Zug nach Hause zurück. Schön wird es eh sein, Hauptsache einen guten Tag auf dem Rad gehabt!


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Als ich gerade in den Wald einbiegen möchte, werde ich direkt von einem vobeilaufenden Ausfüger angemeckert: "Des isch aber net für Maundebaiks!". Na toll, sowas hatte ich befürchtet, Baden-Württemberg und Hotspot  Bevor ich reagieren kann hält er nochmal kurz inne, schaut mein Rad genauer an und meint dann "Ai des isch jo gar koi Maundebaik. Ai des isch ja toll. No dann viel Schpaß!" Puh, da hab ich ja grad nochmal Glück gehabt und es kann losgehen


 - da hast Du aber Glück gehabt, dass der sich so gut auskennt 


scylla schrieb:


> Wäre ich cleverer gewesen hätte ich mir mit kurzem Umweg nach Fürth nochmal an einer Tankstelle was zu Trinken gekauft.


Trinkversorgung an so einem Tag ist eh' schwierig (Wasser ist ja sooooooo schwer) - hast Du Dir vorher Wasserstellen ausgeguckt, oder bist Du einfach "wirdschonschiefgehn" los?


scylla schrieb:


> Insgesamt ein rundum gelungener Tag, das würde ich jederzeit wieder machen!
> Ich habe neue Ecken in eigentich altbekannten Heimatgegenden erkundet, bin zu Plätzen gefahren die mir normalerweise nie einfallen würden, bin ganz schön weit rumgekommen, hab ein paar hübsche Trails und ein paar ätzende Uphills unter die Stollen genommen, alles abgeritten was ich mir vorgenommen habe, hatte (meistens) genügend zu Essen und zu Trinken auf dem Weg, hatte dank der langen Tage genügend Zeit für Pausen und keinen Stress unterwegs, und bin trotz vorhergesagter Gewitterneigung nicht nass geworden.


That's it 


scylla schrieb:


> Und am Ende ist es ganz egal ob an ein- zwei oder drei Tagen, mit oder ohne Trails, oder gar mit Zug nach Hause zurück. Schön wird es eh sein, Hauptsache einen guten Tag auf dem Rad gehabt!


Word :doppeldaumen:

Danke für den Bericht, die Mühe damit und fürs Mitnehmen. Scheint echt eine schöne Ecke zu sein. Auf alle Fälle Respekt für die Leistung 

Kurze Frage noch: hast Du die "Umwege" vorher geplant? Oder kurzfristig vor Ort (kennst ja die Gegend) entschieden? Wenn geplant: mit BRouter?


----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2022)

Mit Verlaub, Du hast 'ne Ma...e. 

Respekt und vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen. Ich hatte das Gefühl, ich war dabei, habe mich aber nach ca. 100km dann doch ausgeklinkt und nur noch mitgelesen, konnte schon nach einigen Kilometern Mitlesen nicht mehr im Sattel sitzen. 

Ja, so ein Orbit oder einfach nur eine selbstgeplante längere Tour haben ihren Reiz.
Am Ende hat man nette Eindrücke, einige Erfahrungen und jede Menge Spaß im Gepäck - schön daran ist, dass das alles nix wiegt aber irgendwie schwer gücklich macht. 

Schöner Bericht und ich hoffe, es schließen sich hier noch einige an - gute Idee mit dem Thread.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Trinkversorgung an so einem Tag ist eh' schwierig (Wasser ist ja sooooooo schwer) - hast Du Dir vorher Wasserstellen ausgeguckt, oder bist Du einfach "wirdschonschiefgehn" los?



Dass das mit dem Wasser ein Thema sein würde war mir vorher schon klar, die Temperatur war ja vorhergesagt. Nur mit der derben Luftfeuchtigkeit hatte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet. Das hat es nochmal verschärft.
Und ohne genügend zu Trinken wird alles ziemlich doof und wenn man Pech hat kriegt man Krämpfe und muss abbrechen. Bei der Wasserversorgung gilt daher lieber Vorsicht als Nachsicht. Da ich mit möglichst wenig Geraffel fahren wollte und auf Rucksack +3l Trinkbase verzichtet habe, hatte mir vorher im Umkreis der Tour alle möglichen Wasserstellen, Tankstellen, Kiosks etc samt Zuweg dazu ganz genau auf der Karte angeschaut und eingeprägt. Zusätzlich noch ein paar auf dem Handy gespeichert, falls ich vergesslich werde. Letzten Endes hab ich fast alle davon angesteuert und bin am Ende trotzdem noch fast verdurstet. Grob überschlagen muss ich über 10 Liter gesoffen haben... 🥵
Allgemein ist die Versorgungslage auf der Runde aber vorzüglich (wenn man nicht zu doof ist sie auszuschöpfen), es gibt im Abstand von maximal 20km (eher häufiger) immer irgendeine Gelegenheit, wenigstens Flüssigkeit aufzufüllen. Auch zu Essen gibt es genug.

Ausrüstung:

im kleinen Framebag: eine Pumpe, Minitool, Salamis, Schlauch und ein mini Kabelschloss (kein richtiger Diebstahlschutz, eher Aufspring- und Wegfahr-Schutz, aber es gibt ein besseres Gefühl wenn man sich mal kurz in einem Kiosk oder beim Bäcker was holt).
im Hipbag: Handy, eine Taschenlampe mit 5kAh Akku, die sowohl als Powerbank fürs die Elektronik als auch als Notfallabsicherung dienen kann, ein USB Kabel um Navi und Handy an die Powerbank-Taschenlampe anschließen zu können, Desinfektionsmittel und ein paar Pflaster, Kabelbinder, Bankkarte und ein bisschen Kleingeld, ein Tütchen Salz das man ins Wasser/Getränk kippen kann
1l Trinkflasche im Flaschenhalter und noch zwei kleine PET Fläschchen seitlich in der Hipbag
kleiner Faltrucksack im Packsack mit Zurrgurt aufs Oberrohr gebunden, falls ich mir mal einen Döner o.ä. holen aber nicht direkt vor Ort verzehren möchte
Gopro am Lenkerhalter und Navi ebenfalls am Lenker

Auf jeglichen Jacken und Regenschutz-Kram hab ich verzichtet. War ein gewisses Risiko bei Gewitter-Vorhersage. Aber ein bisschen Nervenkitzel schadet ja auch nicht 

Außer Trinkflasche/Salz, Kabelschloss, Geld und der Elektronik hab ich nichts von meinem Kram gebraucht, und das war auch gut so.




Martina H. schrieb:


> Scheint echt eine schöne Ecke zu sein.



Eigentlich haben wir es hier schon ganz schön. Man nimmt es irgendwann für selbstverständlich und findet es langweilig wenn man da wohnt. Daher ist es fein, auch mal aus seinem Trott rauszukommen und die Heimat quasi neu zu entdecken. Auch ein Grund, warum ich die Orbit-Tour so reizvoll fand, bringt sie einen doch mal an andere Plätze, die man normalerweise vollkommen ignorieren würde. Ich wäre zum Beispiel nie auf die Idee gekommen, auf den Salzlackenkopf zu fahren. Werde ich vermutlich auch nie wieder. Geschweige denn, dass ich vorher überhaupt gewusst hätte, dass eine Erhebung mit diesem Namen im Odenwald  existiert, und dann auch noch zu den höchsten gehört. Aber jetzt war ich mal oben und kenne das auch.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Kurze Frage noch: hast Du die "Umwege" vorher geplant? Oder kurzfristig vor Ort (kennst ja die Gegend) entschieden? Wenn geplant: mit BRouter?




 Die Navigation war eine Mischung aus spontan und geplant. Also ich kannte die Optionen aber war nicht festgelegt welche ich wann nehmen würde. Ich hatte mir alle Möglichkeiten rund um den Orbit vorher schon recht genau auf der Karte angeschaut. Zusätzlich hatte ich zwei vorab zusammengestellte Track-Varianten auf dem Navi, um spontan  nach Laune und Bedarf umswitchen zu können ohne lange überlegen oder navigieren zu müssen. Das hat im Großteil ganz gut geklappt, nur 2-3x musste ich dann doch mal auf dem Navi ein wenig durch die Gegend scrollen.

Mittlerweile nutze ich meistens BRouter zum Planen, so auch hier. Das geht super schnell und einfach beim Zusammenklicken. Auf das Routing verlasse ich mich da aber nicht, sondern setze die Punkte so, dass genau der Weg rauskommt, den ich selber auf der Karte ausgesucht habe. Sprich ich benutze es eher als nützliches Planungs-Tool denn als selbstständiges Routing-Tool. Überprüft wird das Ergebnis dann nochmal mit einer guten Topo/Wanderkarte auf der Karten-Software am Rechner. Die OSM wird zwar immer besser, aber perfekt ist sie nicht, ganz blind drauf verlassen mag ich nicht.




lucie schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und ich hoffe, es schließen sich hier noch einige an



Danke, und das hoffe ich auch


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2022)

@Aninaj ich hätte noch eine Plan B Idee für dich, wie du ohne Gepäck-Geraffel aber trotzdem an zwei Tagen den Heidelberger Orbit fahren könntest. Keine Ahnung ob die doof oder gut ist, aber ich schlag sie einfach mal vor:
Am ersten Tag nach Bensheim mit dem Zug. Von dort aus kommt man ganz angenehm hoch zur Neunkircher Höhe wo du in die Tour einsteigen könntest. Dann die östliche Hälfte bis Heidelberg machen. Wenn du den Königstuhl an dem Tag weg lässt müssten das ein bisschen mehr als 2500hm ab Bensheim sein. Dann kannst du einfach daheim im eigenen Bett schlafen, und am nächsten Tag machst du den Königstuhl und den westlichen Teil der Tour bis zum Krehberg, rollst runter an die Bergstraße und nimmst wieder den Zug nach Hause.

Oder Plan B.1, falls du es evtl doch an einem Tag probieren möchtest aber trotzdem eine bombensichere Rückversicherung haben möchtest, falls du nach der Hälfte doch keine Lust mehr hast: das eigene Auto am nördlichsten Tourpunkt parken, also in Neunkirchen. Die östliche Hälfte der Tour bis runter nach Heidelberg abreiten. Falls du dort denkst "das pack ich heute noch und Lust hab ich eh" fährst du es in einem Rutsch zum Auto zurück. Falls am Neckar die Böcke langsam verschwinden kannst du daheim relaxen und im eigenen Bett pennen, und am nächsten Tag fährst du den Rest zum Auto zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> @Aninaj ich hätte noch eine Plan B Idee für dich, wie du ohne Gepäck-Geraffel aber trotzdem an zwei Tagen den Heidelberger Orbit fahren könntest



Über solche Pläne habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Aktuell ist der Plan in HD oder etwas weiter hinten zu starten und soweit zu fahren wie es geht. Ab km 119 trifft man immer wieder mehr oder weniger regelmäßig auf die Bahn, die nach HD fährt. Da kann man dann immer wieder entscheiden: weiter oder zur Bahn. 

Dann kann man immer noch am nächsten Tag zurück und den Rest fahren. 

Termin ist im Kalender, jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitmachen 😅


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2022)

...hört sich doch nach einem Plan an  - ich hoffe der Termin ist noch in diesem, meinem Leben und freue mich auf Deinen Bericht 

Derweil verlinke ich mal unsere Orbits (damit der Thread auch vollständig ist  )

Nr. 1 Orbit 360 2021 Plutonic Piste (Harz)

Nr. 2 Orbit 360 2022 Gravitation Gravel (Leipziger Süden)

Hoffentlich kommen noch viele Berichte dazu


----------



## Aninaj (28. Juni 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ich hoffe der Termin ist noch in diesem, meinem Leben und freue mich auf Deinen Bericht



Diesen Monat wird es nix mehr, aber ist im nächsten eingeplant. Aber wie gesagt schon auch vom Wetter abhängig. Zu warm is nix, zu nass auch nicht. Aber bisher hat das Wetter eigentlich ganz gut gehalten, daher bin ich zuversichtlich. 

Nächstes WE „starte“ ich beim Nibelungenride, da bekomme ich dann vielleicht schon mal einen Eindruck, was ich für den Orbit von mir erwarten kann. 😅


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2022)

Welche Strecke fährst du beim Niebelungenride? Gerade mal nachgeschaut, die 200er macht einiges was der Orbit auch macht. Ist ja fast schon wiederholungsmäßig dann...


----------



## Aninaj (28. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Welche Strecke fährst du beim Niebelungenride? Gerade mal nachgeschaut, die 200er macht einiges was der Orbit auch macht. Ist ja fast schon wiederholungsmäßig dann...


Na mit Sicherheit nicht die 200er Runde 🙈 gehe auf die 120er. Gibt ja ein definiertes Zeitfenster in dem man die Runde schaffen sollte und als ich mich angemeldet habe, war das realistisch. Werde das recht entspannt fahren und habe dann hoffentlich eine bessere Vorstellung davon, was für den Orbit geht.


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Na mit Sicherheit nicht die 200er Runde 🙈 gehe auf die 120er. Gibt ja ein definiertes Zeitfenster in dem man die Runde schaffen sollte und als ich mich angemeldet habe, war das realistisch. Werde das recht entspannt fahren und habe dann hoffentlich eine bessere Vorstellung davon, was für den Orbit geht.



Ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so. Beim Checken der Route hätte ich vom 200er dann auch eher abgeraten, auch wenn die Streckenführung recht nett ist allgemein. Aber da ist zwischen Krehberg und Hetzbach so viel Überschneidung mit dem Eleven Earth Orbit, dass du dir den damit vielleicht versaut und langweilig gemacht hättest, wenn du fast dasselbe kurz danach nochmal fährst.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2022)

Ich würde evtl den Rheinland-Pfalz Orbit von 2020 https://www.komoot.de/tour/196968478 gleich noch hinterher schieben, solange die Tageslänge entspannt ist. Start Sonnenaufgang, durchcruisen ohne Stress, so dass man vor Sonnenuntergang wieder zurück ist. Kein Gepäck, keine Übernachtung, Tour weitgehend unverändert diesmal. Hat eine der Ladies Lust mitzufahren? Würde mich freuen 🤗


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde evtl den Rheinland-Pfalz Orbit von 2020 https://www.komoot.de/tour/196968478 gleich noch hinterher schieben



Ich fürchte, wenn du hier Begleitung finden möchtest, solltest du dir vielleicht nicht unbedingt die krassesten Orbits raussuchen🙈. Die Mehrheit der Ladies wird hier vermutlich was ganz anderes unter



scylla schrieb:


> durchcruisen ohne Stress



für eine Tour mit den harten Fakten von 226 km und 4160 hm verstehen als du. 😅

Vielleicht eher sowas:









						Plutonic Piste - Saarland (scouted by Jochen Bauer & Fabian Theobald) | Gravel-Tour | Komoot
					

Orbit360 hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 165 km | Dauer: 15:04 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die wirklich leichter ist 🙃


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juni 2022)




----------



## bikebecker (30. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde evtl den Rheinland-Pfalz Orbit von 2020 https://www.komoot.de/tour/196968478 gleich noch hinterher schieben, solange die Tageslänge entspannt ist. Start Sonnenaufgang, durchcruisen ohne Stress, so dass man vor Sonnenuntergang wieder zurück ist. Kein Gepäck, keine Übernachtung, Tour weitgehend unverändert diesmal. Hat eine der Ladies Lust mitzufahren? Würde mich freuen 🤗


Hallo 
Du verstehst es deine Mitfahrer abzuschrecken, ansonsten toller Bericht und super Leistung. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2022)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Du verstehst es deine Mitfahrer abzuschrecken,


😢
Versteh ich nicht, das macht doch Spaß!  🤷‍♀️



Aninaj schrieb:


> Vielleicht eher sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok überredet, der schaut auch nicht schlecht aus. Also der gleich danach. Dann musst du aber auch mitfahren wenn du den schon selber vorschlägst 




Aninaj schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die wirklich leichter ist



Warum das? Kennst du die Strecke?


----------



## Ji-won (30. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht, das macht doch Spaß! 🤷‍♀️


Achso, eigentlich willst du immer alleine fahren. 😉


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2022)

Ok, so kann man es auch lesen 
War aber anders gemeint, nicht allein fänd ich schon mal fein.


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ok überredet, der schaut auch nicht schlecht aus. Also der gleich danach. Dann musst du aber auch mitfahren wenn du den schon selber vorschlägst


Wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Termin finden, wäre ich dabei. Den wollte ich eh probieren. Ich fürchte nur du kannst dir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wie langsam man sowas fahren kann 😅



scylla schrieb:


> Warum das? Kennst du die Strecke?


Kenne sie nicht, wunder mich nur, dass Komoot sagt man braucht so lange dafür (also in der Version die ich immer als Referenz nutze). Rein von den Daten denke ich, dass es machbar sein sollte.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Termin finden, wäre ich dabei. Den wollte ich eh probieren. Ich fürchte nur du kannst dir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wie langsam man sowas fahren kann 😅




und du kannst dir überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie egal mir irgendein Tempo sein kann 
Wie gesagt: Hauptsache nen schönen Tag gehabt. In netter Begleitung kann der ja nur gut werden.


----------



## lucie (30. Juni 2022)

Jetzt müsstet ihr das Ganze nur noch ein wenig in Richtung Mitteldeutschland verlagern, dann würde ich die ersten 3km mitfahren.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Jetzt müsstet ihr das Ganze nur noch ein wenig in Richtung Mitteldeutschland verlagern, dann würde ich die ersten 3km mitfahren.



Den Rest möchtest du also lieber auf dem Hinterrad mithüpfen. Klassisch unterfordert halt


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juli 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich habe (leider) bisher noch keinen Orbit bezwungen, aber es stehen ein paar auf der Liste, vielleicht erhöht der Thread ja die Prio etwas, so dass ich auch bald berichten kann 😅



Und schneller als man gucken kann, ist ein Orbit weniger auf der Liste  



Aninaj schrieb:


> Vielleicht eher sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es stehen immerhin 165km und 2220hm auf dem Komoot Entwurf. 200km flach (1000hm) bin ich schon gefahren, aber mehr als 1800 hm habe ich bisher nicht an einem Tag selbsttretend bewältigt.



scylla schrieb:


> Ok überredet, der schaut auch nicht schlecht aus. Also der gleich danach. Dann musst du aber auch mitfahren wenn du den schon selber vorschlägst



Und wer hier mitgelesen hat, weiß dass @scylla so ihre Schwierigkeiten hat dem Pfeil des Originals zu folgen 🤪

Es wurde also etwas länger, höher und überhaupt viel besser 😅

Da wir hauptächlich mit fahren beschäftigt waren, gibt es eigentlich nur Bilder von @scylla-s GoPro, die ab und an pieppieppiep und pieppieppieppieppiep gemacht hat. Das hat zur Folge, dass irgendwie immer nur ich auf den Bildern bin und meistens auch noch von hinten - aber ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken. Ich hoffe wir können euch trotzdem einen guten Eindruck von der (für mich doch sehr fordernden) Tour machen.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juli 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Und wer hier mitgelesen hat, weiß dass @scylla so ihre Schwierigkeiten hat dem Pfeil des Originals zu folgen 🤪



... und diesmal auch reale Schwierigkeiten dem Pfeil auf dem Navi zu folgen  😅
Ohne deine Navigationskünste hätte ich vermutlich 10km und einige U-Turns mehr gemacht 
Merke gut: ab und an den Kompass kalibrieren lohnt sich.

Von den beabsichtigten Verfahrern würde ich allerdings behaupten, die haben sich (wie eigentlich fast immer) gelohnt und die Tour für uns unbelehrbaren trailgeilen Mountainbiker nochmal aufgewertet. Der Trailanteil der Saarland-Route ist für Orbit auch im Original schon erstaunlich hoch (ich glaube 25km Singletrail gibt Komoot an für die Originalroute)... in unserer Variantenstrecke war er nochmal höher.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Da wir hauptächlich mit fahren beschäftigt waren, gibt es eigentlich nur Bilder von @scylla-s GoPro, die ab und an pieppieppiep und pieppieppieppieppiep gemacht hat. Das hat zur Folge, dass irgendwie immer nur ich auf den Bildern bin und meistens auch noch von hinten - aber ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken. Ich hoffe wir können euch trotzdem einen guten Eindruck von der (für mich doch sehr fordernden) Tour machen.



Das muss so  Hätten wir bessere, tollere und mehr Bilder, dann hätten die geneigten Nachahmer ja garnichts mehr zum selber erleben und gucken


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juli 2022)

Los ging es um kurz nach 6 Uhr an einem Mitfahrerparkplatz. Ich hatte hier übernachtet, @scylla ist lieber mitten in der Nacht aufgestanden und morgens angereist.



Spoiler: Kleiner Tipp



Mitfahrerparkplätz eigenen sich nicht zum übernachten. Da ist irgendwie die ganze Nacht ein Kommen und Gehen und nicht jeder geht, ohne nicht doch etwas aus seinem tiefsten Inneren zuück zu lassen



Nach 1,5 km der erste von mehreren kleinen Verfahrern, der Blick für die Wege muss erst noch geschärft werden. Und da der normale Weg ja langweilig wäre, geht es auch direkt auf die ersten Trails des Tages, erst hoch, dann runter. Im Wald bei Fischbach ist es auch noch relativ dunkel und so lasse ich @scylla gerne den Vortritt 






Gegen 7:00 hat sich die Sonne ein wenig über die Bäume erhoben und beschert uns diesen magischen Anblick.




Aber die Schatten sind noch lang und wirklich warm ist es noch nicht. Wir witzeln eine ganze Weile, dass wir jetzt frösteln und später am Tag uns die Kälte zurückwünschen werden, im Schnitt aber vermutlich auf eine recht angenehme Temperatur kommen werden 

Auffällig ist auch das viele Wasser, an dem wir vorbeifahren. Manchmal befindet links und rechts ein kleines Gewässer (Tümpel) und wir fahren auf einer Art Damm mitten durch.




Statt langwilig über die Halde zu fahren, geht es trailiger weiter. Während @scylla einfach überall drüber rollt (fette 29" und Federgabel machen es möglich) muss ich mit meinen 650b Rädchen (42er) und der Starrgabel doch ab und an meinem Radl beim weiterkommen "helfen" 





Bie Völklingen treffen wir das erste mal auf die Saar und rollen ein paar Kilometer auf feinstem Asphalt dahin.





Es geht zurück in den Wald und uns kommt ein Radfahrer mit Baguettes im Gepäck entgegen. Einen Baguette Automaten sehen wir später auch noch. 😂





Wenig später schlängelt sich der Weg an der französischen Grenzen entlang. Wann wir in D und wann in F sind, wissen wir nie so genau. Strassenschilder und Autokennzeichen geben einen Hinweis, die meiste Zeit cruisen wir aber durch den Wald.





Nach 50km gegen 9:45 Uhr machen wir die erste Futterpause. Mein Magen knurrt schon etwas länger und so wurde es dieser kleiner Fischteich. Wir auf deutscher Seite in der Sonne, gegenüber am anderen Ufer im (noch) schattigen Frankreich die Angler.





Direkt danach kommen natürlich noch ein paar weitere schöne Pausenstellen, aber das ist ja immer so  🤪Aber wir sind ja nicht zum Pause machen hier, also geht's direkt auf den nächsten Trail, der stellenweise so schmal wird, dass wir froh über unsere eher schmalen Gravellenker sind.




Nach einem kurzen Stück Strasse geht es direkt wieder ins Gelände, der nächsten Trail bei St. Nikolaus will unter die (mehr oder weniger vorhandenen) Stollen genommen werden 





Der Weg schlängelt sich nun oberhalb eines alten Steinbruchs (Carrière Barrois) entlang. Es knallt regelmäßig, auf französischer Seite scheinen Schießübungen stattzufinden. Der Weg selbst ist teilweise mehr eine Sandgrube, als ein Weg, aber wir surfen einfach ein wenig drauf rum 

Von einer Aussichtsplatform gibt es einen Blick in den mittlerweile gefluteten Bereich.





Danach geht es auf die 100Watt-Srecke - mehr Acker als Weg - zieht der Untergrund ordentlich Energie aus den Beinen, um überhaupt vorwärts zu kommen. Jetzt ist uns auch warm, wie war das mit dem 'ganz schön kühl' ?





Wald und Feld wechseln sich auf den nächsten Kilometern ab, während sich die Route weiter an der Deutsch/Französischen Grenzen entlangschlängelt.











Grenzsteine makieren die Grenze zwischen D und F - 1830 stand als Jahreszahl glaube ich drauf.








Nach etwa der Hälfte der Strecke (zumindest was die Höhenmeter angeht) machen wir gegen 13:15 Uhr zwischen Steinhaufen und Sonnenblumen im Schatten eine Mittagspause. Kalt ist uns nun defintiv nicht mehr.









Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Aninaj (20. Juli 2022)

So schön unser Platz im Schatten ist, irgendwann müssen wir dann doch weiter. Liegen ja noch ein paar km und Höhenmeter vor uns. Jetzt rollen wir erstmal locker weiter, durch Ottersdorf





und Ihn





bevor es wieder über den Acker geht. Hier kommt uns ein überbreites Gefährt entgegen, dem wir lieber großzügig Platz machen, und beobachten, wie er am wohl trostlosesten Aussichtstürmchen der Welt vorbei rangiert.





Bald geht es wieder durch Wald und über Trails, die definitiv etwas mehr Fahrtechnik verlangen (wobei die Kehren mit so einem kurzen Gravelrad eigentlich total einfach sind  ).








Der Trail spuckt uns in Wallerfangen aus, wo wir, Google Maps folgend, auf die Suche nach dem versprochenen Eis gehen. Irgendwie läßt sich der Eisladen aber nicht ausfindig machen und so ziehen wir weiter Richtung Saarlouis - den Saarpolygon im Blick.





Ab Saarlouis geht es wieder an der Saar lang, bis wir bei Bous den Fluß überqueren,





Und am Ende der Brückeng enau auf eine Eisdiele zusteuern 🤗. Das lassen wir uns natürlich nicht entgehen und sitzen - zwar etwas uncharmant - mit einer Eistüte im Schatten neben der recht befahreren Strasse und schaufeln glücklich das kalte Eis in uns rein.

Eine Weile rollen wir noch auf Asphalt dahin, bevor es wieder etwas trailiger durch den Wald geht. Ich komme langsam an meine Grenze, während @scylla weiterhin völlig unbeeindruckt die Steigungen hochkurbelt und die Trails runter fetzt 😳








Während ich mittlerweile die fiesen Anstiege auf dem Acker zum Teil schieben muss, vertreibt sich @scylla die Zeit damit, ihren Trackstand freihändig im sitzen zu verbessern, bis ich dann auch mal oben ankomme 🙃

Die letzten Spezial-Track-KM kürzen wir spontan etwas zusammen. Stattdessen rollen wir auf den Orginal-Track- Schotterwegen langsam dem Ende entgegen. Das ist zugegeben weniger spaßig, aber ich bin doch ehrlich ganz froh, einfach nur rollen zu können.





Kurz vor Schluss finden sich dann doch noch ein paar Trails, ohne nennenswerte zusätzliche Höhenmeter. Ein letzter Verfahrer und wir finden uns im alten Industriegelände der Grube unseres Startplatzes wieder. Ein letztes mal (alte) Industrieromantik,





bevor wir die letzten Meter durch die Halde rollen. Die Sonne macht sich auch schon langsam vom "Acker" und es wird wieder deutlich kühler.





Gegen 20:40 Uhr kommen wir wieder an den Autos an. Ich bin erschöpft, aber auch stolz es geschafft zu haben. Am Ende stehen knapp über 3000 hm auf dem GPS. So k.o. habe ich mich dann auch lange nicht mehr gefühlt  😅.

Gestrichelte Linien sind Schotterwege und Trails, durchgezogene Linien sind Asphaltstücke. War also schon eine echte Gravel-Trail-Tour.





Wasser nachgefüllt haben wir an Brunnen und Friedhöfen auf dem Weg (Ich hab so etwa 5 Liter unterwegs in mich reingeschüttet). Essen hatten wir beide dabei. Gegen Ende wurden die Pausen häufiger, ich brauchte einfach etwas mehr Brennstoff, um den Motor am Laufen zu halten.

Ein fettes Dankeschön geht an @scylla, für die Trail-Optimierung der Tour, die unterhaltsame Begleitung und die tollen Bilder von unterwegs.

Mal schauen, wo es demnächst hingeht 😅


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2022)

Hey, ich muss mich bedanken, fürs Gesellschaft leisten, unterhalten, mitfahren, navigieren, und sowieso. Es gibt nicht viele, die verrückt genug sind solche langen Touren in Angriff zu nehmen und durchzuziehen. Das müssen wir noch öfter wiederholen. Schön war's


----------



## lucie (20. Juli 2022)

Schöner Bericht und wieder der Beweis, dass man vieles schafft, wenn man will. 

Für @scylla würde ich noch, damit sie ihr Trackstandrepertoire noch ein wenig erweitern kann, das zusätzliche Jonglieren oder den freihändigen Backwheelhop empfehlen - vielleicht ist sie dann endlich mal richtig ausgelastet.


----------



## Martina H. (21. Juli 2022)

:doppeldaumen: für Euch Beide - super Leistung, die Strecke scheint aber auch schön zu sein...Danke fürs teilen...

@Aninaj - befriedigendes Gefühl, oder?

@scylla - und? Ausgiebig ums Sonder geschlichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (21. Juli 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> und? Ausgiebig ums Sonder geschlichen?


Und begrabbelt 🤣 



Martina H. schrieb:


> befriedigendes Gefühl, oder?


Würde ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht sagen. Dazu war es gegen Ende dann doch zu anstrengend, wir haben ja auch etwas „abgekürzt“. Aber definitiv motivierend für weitere Aktionen dieser Art. Allerdings sind z.B. die anderen Orbits in der näheren Umgebung dann doch nochmal härter (mehr Höhenmeter) 😅


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @scylla - und? Ausgiebig ums Sonder geschlichen?



Natürlich  Ist schon ein sehr feines Rad auch in Natura  Aber zu dem Invest kann ich mich immer noch nicht durchringen. Bin ja gut versorgt, da kann ich auch noch ein bisschen warten ob sie doch mal die Billigvariante (Alurahmen) nach EU verkaufen...

Mein Fazit zum Orbit "Plutonic Piste" im Saarland:
Singletrailanteil ist sehr hoch, schon im Original, in unserer Variante noch mehr, was für einen verkappten Mountainbiker natürlich sehr befriedigend ist. Zudem sind die Trails alle absolut graveltauglich. Auch was nebenan weg ging sah ähnlich aus, irgendwie ist jedes Waldstück regelrecht durchzogen mit kleinen Pfädchen. Ich würde mal behaupten dass man in die Tour fast alles einfach reinstöpseln kann, was einem auf der Karte ins Auge sticht oder woran man vorbei fährt, falsch machen kann man da wenig. Auf der Kehrseite... ein Mtb/Enduro würde ich dort nicht fahren wollen, weder auf einem Orbit noch sonst, das ist 100% Gravelbikegebiet. Der Komfort meiner voluminösen CC-Schläppchen war allerdings auch hier wieder fein und sehr angenehm, @Aninaj musste mit ihren 42mm Reifen deutlich mehr Gerüttel erdulden, und das kostet auf Dauer natürlich Körner und ermüdet. Wer die Qual der Reifenwahl hat: mit "irgendwelchen" Gravel-Reifen geht es auch, selbst mit Slicks, aber mehr Volumen ist besser.
Ein schöner Reminder, wie gut wir es doch haben, war es im Grenzgebiet zu Frankreich nie so genau zu wissen, in welchem Land man denn aktuell ist, und eine Grenze nur auf der Karte oder anhand von alten Grenzsteinen zu "sehen".
In der Summe hat mir auf der Runde allerdings die Story und die Highlights gefehlt. Was auch daran liegen mag, dass "Industrieromantik" keine Story ist , mit der ich persönlich viel anfangen kann. Am Orbit selbst liegt das eher weniger, ich würde meinen, dass der schon alles, was nahezu ein Highlight oder sehenswert in der Gegend ist, mitnimmt (Bergbauhalden, Grenzweg, "Aussichtstürmchen", Saarpolygon...). Die Gegend ist dort einfach so ein wenig nichtssagend, ich fand sie stellenweise fast schon trostlos. Jedenfalls kam es mir am Ende so vor, als wäre ich 50km auf demselben km Singletrail neben demselben umgekippten Bergbauweiher hergefahren, dazwischen 50km von derselben Ackerpiste, und hätte mich die restlichen 50 auf demselben Flachradweg durch Siedlungsgebiet schmoren lassen. Der "Eleven Earth" Odenwald Orbit legt da die Messlatte schon in ganz andere Sphären hoch, war vielleicht ein ungeschickter Spoiler zu Beginn.

Genug des Gemosers: Nichts desto trotz gibt die Runde einen guten Einblick in die Gegend. Ich wollte das Saarland ja schon immer mal erkunden, dafür ist es perfekt 
Und wie sagte ich weiter vorne schon... in guter Gesellschaft ist es immer ein schöner Tag, und genauso war es auch. Allein hätte ich mich auf der Runde vermutlich fürchterlich gelangweilt, zu zweit war es ein spitzen Tag aufm Rad  🤗

Ein Hinweis noch:
Wir sind am östlichsten Punkt in die Runde eingestiegen, weil es von der Auto-Anfahrt her einfach am logischsten war. Nochmal würde ich das aber nicht so machen, auf jeden Fall nicht an einem sonnig-heißen Sommertag. Zu Beginn auf der Route in Richtung Westen (man fährt im Uhrzeigersinn) waren wir fast immer im kühlen schattigen Wald. Ab Höhe von Merten (D-F Grenze) bis ungefähr Püttlingen waren dann aber sehr viele Stücke auf freiem Feld und/oder Asphaltradweg, wo wir zur Mittagszeit schön verschmort sind. Zwecks Tages- und Hitzemanagement würde ich daher empfehlen, irgendwo an der Deutsch-Französischen Grenze am westlichen Ende der Route zu starten, damit man die Stücke übers freie Feld eher in den kühlen Morgenstunden fahren kann.

Und natürlich wieder der Varianten-Track im Anhang.
Am besten gefallen hat mir der Bach-Trail zwischen Creutzwald und Überherrn (komplett zu Ende fahren wie im Varianten Track, das schönste Stück ist am Ende). Der Höhen-Trail im Beruser Wald (es liegen ein paar Bäume quer, ist aber nicht schlimm) und daran anschließend der Chemin de la Frontiere. Und der "Golfplatztrail" am Limberg mit den paar Kehren am Ende. Die würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, wertet die Tour deutlich auf.
Ziemlich sinnlos und uninspierierend fand ich dagegen das Radwege-Stück zwischen Wallerfangen und Saarlouis, auch Saarlouis selbst kann man sich imo getrost sparen. Würde ich es nochmal fahren, würde ich direkt in Wallerfangen nochmal ein Stück nach Westen abbiegen und mich an ein paar Waldstücken entlang (unterhalb Flugplatz, Buchholz) bis Waldgassen/Bous durchschleichen.

Die errechneten Höhnemeter aus den Tracks untertreiben übrigens in dieser Region recht deftig. Da schlägt die Glättung zu und rechnet zu viele von den kleinen Bodenwellen raus. Man kann gut 500hm draufschlagen zu dem, was Komoot oder Brouter errechnet.


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2022)

...hier noch eine Variante des Thüringer Orbits Lunar Loops 2022


----------

